

Interview questions, or "Can I work with you?" - stefan_kendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2012/09/can-i-work-with-you.html

======
lccarrasco
I'm getting stuck on this paragraph, it seems that it's missing a
'locks','stops working' or something else:

"If a customer comes to you and says that occasionally when they click the
"run business" button on the application you built for them, how do you go
about solving the problem?"

